# Adding mc to mfsBSD



## balanga (Aug 31, 2015)

Apologies if this is the wrong forum, but I wasn't sure which was the appropriate one....

I've recently been looking at mfsBSD http://mfsbsd.vx.sk/ which looks like a really useful package for maintenance purposes and was hoping to incorporate Midnight Commander into the image - ( I'm lost without it).

Has anyone tried to do this? If so could you provide any hints or tips?


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 31, 2015)

Take a look here:
https://github.com/mmatuska/mfsbsd/issues/6#issuecomment-20908208

It will give you an idea of how to carry it out.


----------



## balanga (Aug 31, 2015)

cpm said:


> Take a look here:
> https://github.com/mmatuska/mfsbsd/issues/6#issuecomment-20908208
> 
> It will give you an idea of how to carry it out.



Where do I find a package for mc?


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 31, 2015)

balanga said:


> Where do I find a pkg for mc?




```
% pkg search -f mc-4.8.14_1
mc-4.8.14_1
Name           : mc
Version        : 4.8.14_1
Origin         : misc/mc
Architecture   : freebsd:10:x86:64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Repository     : FreeBSD [pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:10:amd64/quarterly]
Categories     : shells misc
Licenses       : GPLv3
Maintainer     : woodsb02@gmail.com
WWW            : http://www.midnight-commander.org/
Comment        : Midnight Commander, a free Norton Commander Clone
Options        :
    DOCS           : on
    EDITOR         : on
    ICONV          : on
    NCURSES        : off
    NLS            : on
    SLANG          : on
    SMB            : on
    SUBSHELL       : on
    X11            : on
Shared Libs required:
    libssh2.so.1
    libslang.so.2
    libintl.so.8
    libgmodule-2.0.so.0
    libglib-2.0.so.0
Annotations    :
Flat size      : 6.34MiB
Pkg size       : 1.61MiB
Description    :
GNU Midnight Commander is a user-friendly yet powerful file manager
and visual shell, useful to novice and guru alike. It provides a
clear, user-friendly, and somewhat protected interface to a Unix
system while making many frequent file operations more efficient and
preserving the full power of the command prompt. You will wonder how
you could ever live without it.

WWW: http://www.midnight-commander.org/
```
See FreeBSD.org pkg mirror site for details.


----------



## balanga (Aug 31, 2015)

I meant a .tbz file that I could download... I know I can run `pkg install misc/mc` which actually installs mc(1), but I didn't know how I could simply download it.

Anyway, I found it here:

http://portsmon.freebsd.org/portoverview.py?category=misc&portname=mc


----------



## balanga (Aug 31, 2015)

cpm said:


> See FreeBSD.org pkg mirror site for details.



Thanks - I was not aware of that site.


----------



## kpa (Aug 31, 2015)

There is pkg-fetch(8) that can be used for downloading pkg packages without installing them:

`$ pkg fetch -U -o /tmp misc/mc`

Edit: The -U option allows downloading as a normal user.


----------



## balanga (Aug 31, 2015)

I've just tried building mfsBSD and am having trouble interpreting the instructions...



> 3. Distribution or custom world and kernel
> You may choose to build from a FreeBSD distribution (e.g. CDROM), or by
> using make buildworld / buildkernel from your own world and kernel
> configuration.
> ...



That seems straightforward enough... I have already built a distribution which was installed in /pxe, so I presumed that all I needed to do was run
`make BASE=/pxe`

When I run this I get


```
Cannot find directory "/pxe/base"
*** Error code 1

Stop
```

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## balanga (Aug 31, 2015)

kpa said:


> There is pkg-fetch(8) that can be used for downloading pkg packages without installing them:
> 
> `$ pkg fetch -U -o /tmp misc/mc`
> 
> Edit: The -U option allows downloading as a normal user.



I just noticed that there are a lot of dependencies for mc... Is there also a way of downloading them automatically along with mc?


----------



## kpa (Aug 31, 2015)

balanga said:


> I just noticed that there are a lot of dependencies for mc... Is there also a way of downloading them automatically along with mc?



The manual page of pkg-fetch(8) mentions:


```
-d, --dependencies
     Fetch the package and its dependencies as well.
```


----------

